# And Finally



## kevyn (Dec 3, 2004)

Just thought this was a good pic. 







Thanks and I promise that's all for awhile.


----------



## MichaelJaynes (Dec 3, 2004)

he lookes a little annoyed if you ask me


----------



## BROWNS (Dec 3, 2004)

Keep the pics a coming...i love checking out others snakes in their collections...way to go!!!


----------



## Rina (Dec 3, 2004)

Nope, nothing appealing going on here. :shock: 
Regards Rina


----------



## Tommo (Dec 3, 2004)

awsome snake


----------



## kevyn (Dec 4, 2004)

Thanks guys. She's really growing, and she has an attitude to match her spurt.


----------



## moosenoose (Dec 4, 2004)

Good stuff Ashman!


----------



## Hickson (Dec 4, 2004)

That's an interesting patterning around the snout, giving her that white-faced looked. What species is she Kevyn?



Hix


----------



## kevyn (Dec 4, 2004)

Crotalus viridis oreganus (Northern Pacific Rattlesnake).


----------



## Hickson (Dec 4, 2004)

Thanks for that. I was thinking it didn't look like a desert rattler. Not with that tail.



Hix


----------



## kevyn (Dec 4, 2004)

They are a subspecies of the highly toxic Crotalus viridis viridis (Prairie Rattlesnake). Very nasty customer. Here's a link to a truely horrid example of just how toxic the C. viridis viridis is. Very graffic.

http://www.venomousreptiles.org/libraries/showfilepage/1968?offset=48


----------



## Hickson (Dec 4, 2004)

*YUKKK!!!!!!! *

Thank gott all our snakes are mostly neurotoxic!!!

Don't let yours tag you on the forehead like your retic did!



Hix


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2004)

i don't find them that appealing ay.


----------



## kevyn (Dec 4, 2004)

Pretty nasty pic. Some Crotalus venom is both hemotoxic and neurotoxic. Cortalus scutellatus (Majove Rattlesnake) has both toxins, as does Crotalus durissis (Neotropical Rattlesnake). Pretty nast what the combination can do to you.

C. oreganus has relatively weak venom. I've never actually heard of a human fatality resulting from a bite from one. My wife's grandfather is a retired surgeon, and he is one of the few doctors around here to have used the anti-venin for the species. He also can't recall reading or hearing of a fatality as a result of C. oreganus. That's not to say I'm taking any chances, since I am allergic to anti-venin.


----------



## Tommo (Dec 4, 2004)

i thought you gave up venomous snakes?


----------



## kevyn (Dec 4, 2004)

Just have the one.


----------



## Hickson (Dec 6, 2004)

Son_of_Ash said:


> since I am allergic to anti-venin.



Are you allergic to horses too?



Hix


----------



## dobermanmick (Dec 6, 2004)

Great pic !!!


----------



## kevyn (Dec 7, 2004)

> Are you allergic to horses too?



Very.


----------



## moosenoose (Dec 7, 2004)

That bloke needs to get something for his fingernail nibbling :wink: Obviously it's a very bad habit! :lol:


----------



## soulweaver (Dec 7, 2004)

yeah but it could of been a worse limb moose!!

nice pick ash


----------

